# iPhone vs Rest - Kaufberatung



## Patrick_moar (24. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich bin junger Azubi als Fachinformatiker, also durchaus technisch geprägt mit Anspruch an auch teils ausgeprägte Nutzung meines Smartphones, doch zugegebenermaßen achte ich sehr auf mein Geld, im gewissen Maße sogar geizig.

 ZZt nutze ich ein nicht unbedingt schlechtes HTC Desire, was aber nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß ist. Sprich es läuft nicht mehr die aktuelle Software, zu vielen Apps inkompatibel, ein sehr geringer Telefonspeicher sprich es passen nur eine Hand voll Apps drauf - mir zu wenig.

 Ich habe es durch Rooten und einem Custom-Rom Mod für meine Zwecke aufgewertet aber es stürzt relativ häufig ab, immernoch eingeschränkt nutzbar usw usw.



 Jetzt muss also bald was neues her. Die Wahl steht zwischen einem Android Modell XYZ und einem iPhone. 
 Bei Android könnte ich mich wieder mit HTC anfreunden, hier sollte die Software aber länger als 3-4 Jahre gepflegt werden.
 Bei Apple steht ein gebrauchtes iPhone 3gs für 100€ oder ein gebrauchtes iPhone 5 für 400€ zur Wahl. (Ein iPhone 4 oder 4s wäre auch eine Option)

400€ für ein wenige Monate altes iPhone 5 ist natürlich ein guter Preis.. aber 400€ sind nun mal 400€ - doppelt so viel wie für mein gebrauchtes Thinkpad..


 Was meint ihr? welche Vorteile bringt ein iPhone, was macht ein Android besser? Wer kennt beides und kann aus Erfahrung sprechen?


 Zum Schluss noch kurz meine Einsatzzwecke:
 - 5-10 Telefonate täglich
 - telefonieren in lauten Umgebungen
 - permanenter e-mail Abruf auch geschäftlich, ca 200 Mails/Tag
 - viel WLAN-Hotspot zb im Zug oder Berufsschule
 - fotografiere gerne, zwar hauptsächlich mit DSLR aber die ist nicht immer dabei
 - Navi z.B. auch in Großstädten wie Frankfurt/Köln


 LG Patrick


----------



## ComFreek (27. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht, ob das hier noch aktuell ist.



> Was meint ihr? welche Vorteile bringt ein iPhone, was macht ein Android besser? Wer kennt beides und kann aus Erfahrung sprechen?


Beide Betriebssysteme besitzen mehr als genügend Apps im Store. Bei iOS muss ich sagen, dass die Icons der vorinstallierten Apps, die z.T. nicht benötigt werden, nicht vom Startscreen entfernt werden können. Auch beim Browser ist man, auch wenn die grafische Oberfläche verschiedener Apps anders sein mag, auf die Safari-Engine angewiesen.
Hier hat man bei Android viel mehr Offenheiten. Ich finde solche kleinen Dinge, bei denen man sich fragt, wieso dem Nutzer nicht die Option zur Veränderung gegeben wird, ziemlich nervig auf Dauer. 

Ein entscheidener Unterschied auch: iOS = immer Apple-Produkt bzw. bei Handys: iPhone.
Bei Android hat man eine sehr große Auswahl.



> Bei Android könnte ich mich wieder mit HTC anfreunden, hier sollte die Software aber länger als 3-4 Jahre gepflegt werden.


Ich bin kein HTC-Nutzer, kann aber sagen, dass die Google-Handys (Nexus 3/i9250, Nexus 4) immer die neusten Updates ziemlich schnell erhalten.



> - permanenter e-mail Abruf auch geschäftlich, ca 200 Mails/Tag


Da bräuchtest du schon einen Vertrag, der ein größeres Datenvolumen besitzt, je nachdem, ob du auch Anlagen hast, anderweitig surfst, etc.
Meinst du, du brauchst LTE? Dann fallen einige Handymodelle natürlich raus.



> - fotografiere gerne, zwar hauptsächlich mit DSLR aber die ist nicht immer dabei


Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es viele Android-Handys gibt, die zum Teil schlechte Fotos schießen mit sehr viel Rauschen!
Beim neusten iPhone hast du, soweit ich gelesen haben, schon eine gute Fotoqualität.
Man muss einfach, wenn man sich für ein Handymodell interessiert, mal nach Reviews im Internet schauen. Es gibt durchaus sehr gute Android-Handys in der Kategorie Foto. 



> Bei Apple steht ein gebrauchtes iPhone 3gs für 100€ oder ein gebrauchtes iPhone 5 für 400€ zur Wahl. (Ein iPhone 4 oder 4s wäre auch eine Option)


Ich würde persönlich kein 3gs kaufen, denn es gibt immerhin 3 neuere Modelle und daher wirst du wahrscheinlich wieder das gleiche Problem mit App-Kompatibilitäten haben.

PS: Man muss erwähnen, dass man in so einem kleinen Beitrag nicht alle Aspekte von iOS/Android nennen kannen und es somit u.a. zwingendermaßen zu ein wenig subjektiven Meinungen kommt.


----------



## Patrick_moar (27. Mai 2013)

Hi,

danke, du trifft sehr genau meine Erfahrungen, die ich mit Android vs iOS gemacht habe. Das iPhone 5 mag ein super gerät sein und ich schätze es auch sehr. Die Hardware ist erste Sahne, prima Verarbeitung, guter Druckpunkt bei den Tasten, Hardware-Mute Knopf - alles sehr durchdacht und praktisch. Die software funktioniert auch einfach. Siri ist nützlich, sogar sehr nützlich und kann Arbeit abnehmen wofür ich sonst mein Gehirn und die Konzentration anstrengen müsste z.B. mal den Wecker für xx Uhr stellen. Das Steuern des Musikplayers um nur ein Album von xyz wiederzugeben. Ich schreibe derzeit sogar ganze e-mails damit.
Leider habe ich nach 3 Wochen Benutzung nun auch die Schattenseite kennen gelernt. Es ist in der tat sehr schlicht und unflexibel. Was mach ich wenn ich ein Bild über die Gmail App oder über Skype teilen will. Was mach ich wenn ich ein Bild über Facebook in einer privaten Nachricht verwenden möchte. Das geht schlichtwegs nicht. Daher verlässt das iPhone5 mich nun wieder.

Ich brauch einfach diese Flexiblität. Ich brauch die Anpassbarkeit dass ich bei mehrere e-mail Konten eine Übersichtlichkeit behalten kann und entscheiden kann welche Benachrichtigung wichtig oder unwichtig ist. In Android kann ich verschiedene Klingelton- und Vibrationstypen für verschiedene e-mail Konten einstellen. Ich kann die StatusLED (die beim iphone nicht vorhanden ist) mit individuellen Farben anzeigen lassen. Bei Blau weißt ich: Facebook Nachricht, bei Rot/Lila/Gelb/Grün: postface x y z und q.

Jetzt ist die Frage was Blackberry noch so kann 

Back to topic:
welche Android Smartphones oder oberen Mittelklasse sind zu empfehlen?


----------



## hendl (1. Dezember 2013)

Hi
Ich würde dir das neue Nexus 5 empfehlen. Ich habe es jetzt seit ca. 3 Wochen und bin vollkommen zufrieden was Schnelligkeit, Kameraqualität, ... anbelangt. Vorher hatte ich das LG P880 womit ich eigentlich auch zufrieden war aber beim Umstieg auf das Nexus 5 fällt einem ein gigantischer Schnelligkeitsunterschied auf .
Wobei auch zu sagen ist, dass du beim LG derzeit nur Android 4.1 als Software drauf hast und es auch meiner Meinung keine Updates mehr geben wird. Beim Nexus jedoch bekommst du immer die neuste Androidversion. Zusätzlich wären nur ca. 50€ Preisunterschied zwischen den beiden. 
Das klingt jetzt sicher alles sicher sehr subjektiv und für das Nexus 5 aber ich bin damit vollkommen zufrieden. Andereits war ich mit dem LG P880 auch 1,5 Jahre zufrieden, zum Ende zwar nicht mehr mit der OriginalSoftware da diese bei Jellybean stehen blieb aber mit der neuen Cyanogenmod 10.1 lief alles wieder super schnell. 
Lg hendl


----------



## Polu (23. Juli 2015)

Wie viel möchtest du den höchstens ausgeben, also ich empfehle dir das S3 Neo; es ist billig und es läuft android 4.4, ansonsten ist es auch ok und für ca. 180€ zu haben


----------

